# How Do I Copy Movie Back Onto Memory Card Inside Camera



## letsstartover (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,
I'm learning how to use my new Canon Powershot SD780-IS, which takes both movies and still pictures.

The accompanying Software, called "Zoombrowser-EX", has very poor, "veterinary" help sections, and the canon support site doesn't help me either.

My paper booklet user manual states I may choose to "copy movies back to memory card..." option in order to playback movies without degraded picture as happens after unloading it onto my windows xp pc.

However, there's no specific instructions on how to do this, copying back onto memory card, software doesn't have any option that allows this, etc.

I'd greatly appreciate any guidance here. I'm new to this, so please forgive my ignorance if the solution turns out to be something considered "simple and obvious" to you.

Thanks alot!


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

If the card is removable, computers will treat them as an external drive when inserted into the correct reader. So you should be able to transfer the file over using windows explorer.

Ken.


----------



## letsstartover (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you kendallt,
No, I don't have a reader, just the camera itself, which is not recognized by explorer when connected,
But, I did figure out how to make the camera software copy from computer-back-to-camera. 
Its very "cryptic" and counter-intuitive, but it worked. Sadly, when playing directly off the camera, I got the same choppy image quality anyway, so it didn't make any difference. 
I really need to upgrade, or get a new system altogether if I'm going to edit and play movies.
Thanks alot,
Letsstartover


----------

